# :: Phaeton 4.2 V8 Billet Oil Filter Housing - Feeler Thread



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*:: Phaeton 4.2 V8 Billet Oil Filter Housing - PRE-ORDER THREAD !!!*


* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

* This Part is Now Available !!! *

GruvenParts.com has released these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We plan to put this nonsense to and end!

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'd buy one.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I'd be in. I would only have two concerns though. 

1) When changing oil, the oil should be at close to operating temperature. That means that this filter housing is probably going to be hotter than the OE plastic one. Is maneuvering this thing out of the engine bay going to be that much more difficult when it's piping hot?

2) Another heat related concern. Is this going to transfer more heat to undesirable locations? Are there any wire bundles or lines in the close proximity of the filter housing that might be damaged by an increase in heat? I'd have to look.

Otherwise I would love to not have to worry about stripping the head off the plastic piece.

Aaron.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm in.

Jim X


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please continue to post up your thoughts on this. Feel free to direct others in other forums to do same.

We have a machine open, ready to go. :beer:


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

IwasHuman said:


> I think I'd be in. I would only have two concerns though.
> 
> 1) When changing oil, the oil should be at close to operating temperature. That means that this filter housing is probably going to be hotter than the OE plastic one. Is maneuvering this thing out of the engine bay going to be that much more difficult when it's piping hot?
> 
> ...



I would buy two if I could. But absolutely I will buy one. I didn't see anything in proximity that could be damaged by an increase in heat there. At-least nothing that would cost as much as having to pull the motor from damage that this new cap will prevent. Also, I think that all the oil change DIY are missing a few steps that make the entire process about 3 times easier. Simply remove the lower intake housing as-well. It takes some finesse but it does make it very simple to remove and re-install the filter and cap as well as cleaning up any spilled oil. A plastic new one from vw costs a bit more than Gruven is quoting. This should become number one in the "So you bought a new land yacht page" things to do. In my honest opinion its a no brain-er and more than benefits any possible downfall.  Good-luck Gruven, I hope your get the numbers your looking for to build this band-aide to replace the thorn in my lions foot.



Jordan


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

EurodriverMK3 said:


> I would buy two if I could. But absolutely I will buy one. I didn't see anything in proximity that could be damaged by an increase in heat there. At-least nothing that would cost as much as having to pull the motor from damage that this new cap will prevent. Also, I think that all the oil change DIY are missing a few steps that make the entire process about 3 times easier. Simply remove the lower intake housing as-well. It takes some finesse but it does make it very simple to remove and re-install the filter and cap as well as cleaning up any spilled oil. A plastic new one from vw costs a bit more than Gruven is quoting. This should become number one in the "So you bought a new land yacht page" things to do. In my honest opinion its a no brain-er and more than benefits any possible downfall.  Good-luck Gruven, I hope your get the numbers your looking for to build this band-aide to replace the thorn in my lions foot.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan


I'll take your word for it. I've only put enough miles on mine since ownership to need one oil change, and it was in for warranty work anyways, so I let them do it. Next one's mine though. 

I looked at some of the DIY pics and only saw one hose that was close, but seemed like there was a good 2" gap. And it does look like it would be easier with the lower filter box out of the way. 

Now that mind is set to ease, I'd buy one. :laugh:

Aaron


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd buy one.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll only buy it if it's made from aluminium rather than aluminum.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Done deal. Finishing CAD up right now, sending to machine shop tonight.

What size hex do you guys prefer on the housing ?

And yes, it will be made from 6061-T651 aluminum solid


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

I use a 15/16 (fifteen sixteenths) socket. That's what I'd prefer.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Would 24mm be OK ?

Would like to keep it metric (so we dont blaspheme the Fatherland :laugh


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

I think 24mm would be ideal, so it would be the same as the OE.

Aaron


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

No big deal. That will be fine.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

24mm it is.

This is a very limited application, please help me spread the word to get all interested Phaeton and Audi A8/S8/A4 owners with 4.2 V8 to post here.


Please continue to post in this thread if you are interested in this metal housing ! :beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Revised 1st post to include part numbers, please continue to post up here if you want this part ! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd get one for a small GB discount, say $100 for the initial offering?


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*I'm excited*

I'm excited. BIG upgrade on a crap OEM part that can cost thousands if it get's screwed up and damaged on removal.
Thanks guys.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys please help us spread the word, we need more interested people for this part to go. We can machine this thing asap, all CAD is done, just waiting on ROI ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Machine shop is ready to go ... please post here if you want this .... 


:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm in
Graham


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

+1


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys,

Pre-order product page is now live. 

Please click this picture to place your pre-order. Once we have 7 orders, we'll machine it. This should not take very long, please get your pre-order in asap so we can order the slab of 6061-T6511 and start making chips!


* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Pre-ordered!

Aaron


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

IwasHuman said:


> Pre-ordered!
> 
> Aaron


Thanks, thats 1 !!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Paul, is there any danger with an aluminium part of the thread becoming seized? I can see the possible logic of a plastic part being used since if there was a crossed thread or anything else that prevented it coming out, it'd be the plastic part that broke rather than the housing (notwithstanding the apparent housing damage when trying to remove a broken plastic cap).


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

No, the thread on this housing does not provide a tight fit with mating threads. It uses an o-ring to create the seal. We have tested this housing on VR6 which uses similar metal housing and there is no issues. Its always good practice to clean the mating threads and dab a bit of oil on the o-ring. Otherwise there is no issue with threads locking.


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

Pre-ordered


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bamm! 

Thats 2, thanks! 

5 more and Alcoa sends a big slab of 6061-T6511 to our CNC shop !

Keep em coming !!


----------



## spyder-byte (Dec 24, 2012)

pre-order placed :thumbup:

Thanks,
John


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*one more*

Pre-ordered!


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*plus 1*

Preordered


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

tynee said:


> Pre-ordered!


Andrew - yours is gonna be free, you sent us all the OEM stuff to measure. 

I will refund your order. 

We got 4 orders - just need 3 more !!

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Cmon guys, 3 more needed. What is the hold up ?

When you hold this part in your hand, you are going to smile. I promise. :beer:

Anyone local to Atlanta who wants to get a 1st hand look at the VR6 housing to see how nice it actually is, please contact me. The pictures do not do this justice !


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll take one. I keep forgetting my wife has the V8 and I'd not read this thread before now. I'm away from my credit card at the moment but should be able to complete my order before nightfall.

Cantrell


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Now only 2 more are needed as I've got my order in.

Cantrell


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks sir!

Added to list, 2 more needed. Please help bump this thread / spread the word. Dont know why the Audi guys seem to be asleep at their cubicles this week. Have yet to hear a peep out of them ...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-S4-4.2L-V8-Billet-Oil-Filter-Housing-Covers-!!


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

When I do a part search for 077115433B, I find it applies to the A8/S8, A6, and S4 with the 4.2l. Is this false information? If it's correct, there's two more markets you could tap with the A8 and A6 guys.

Aaron


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

1 more


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, 1 more is all that is needed. 

Thanks for info regarding applicability, we are pushing this in Audi forum and I will look elsewhere too. Please help by spreading the word so we can make this thing!

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Got it, we're now in process of manufacturing them, stay tuned !!

If anyone else wants these, please pre-order. We are planning to make 10, right now 7 are spoken for. If we get more pre-orders, we'll make more but you will need to hurry to get the order in. They are ordering raw material on Mon 2/24.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!

Now I've got to hurry up and burn through 3k more miles to do my oil change. 

Aaron


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

8 are spoken for, we are planning first run for 10.

If anyone else wants them, we can do higher initial production run - but you gotta post up quick !

Stay tuned for time frame, I will be posting this week.

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone else? Please pre-order now so we have enough!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I want one, but I don't need it yet. I'll also have to check with the dealer that they're willing to put it on.


----------



## mullet5 (Feb 8, 2002)

Preorder placed. Thanks Gruven for supporting such a small community of Phaeton enthusiasts!


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Is this one of those things that if you have to ask the price, you probably can't afford it? 

I read through this twice, and somehow missed the price...

Does anyone know if VW changed the part on later model Phaetons, from plastic to metal, because of problems with the original plastic part?


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Price in link.

http://www.gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=436&category_id=60

As far as I know, all NAR 4.2's only came with plastic.

Aaron


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

IwasHuman said:


> Price in link.
> 
> http://www.gruvenparts.com/website/cart/cart.php?target=product&product_id=436&category_id=60
> 
> ...


THANKS! I guess I was not adventurous enough to think of that:facepalm:
:wave:


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Passat2001_5lover,
It seems this aluminum part is almost the same price as the replacement plastic part from VW. If you keep your Phaeton, I would guess that you are going to eventually need to replace this plastic part due to the plastic nut on top being rounded off by overuse/misuse. If it rounds off too much, and the housing is damaged removing this cap, it will cost you thousands to replace the housing, the engine and transmission need to be removed to get at it. So this preventative maintenance can save you big bucks. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I should have some nice pics/updates this week on the production.

The CNC programmer asked if we want to stick with 24mm hex, or do we want something bigger, like 30mm. 

I told him you guys wanted to stick with 24mm. Bigger is better but 24mm is stock size so if that what you want then thats what we're gonna make. Please confirm for me.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> I should have some nice pics/updates this week on the production.
> 
> The CNC programmer asked if we want to stick with 24mm hex, or do we want something bigger, like 30mm.
> 
> I told him you guys wanted to stick with 24mm. Bigger is better but 24mm is stock size so if that what you want then thats what we're gonna make. Please confirm for me.


I vote 24mm.

Aaron


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Personally, I think a bigger nut would hold up longer, especially since it's lighter aluminum. Any mechanic should have no trouble finding a 30mm hex. If someones paranoid about confusing the mechanic, they could add a sticker calling out the hex size on top of the filter cap. But see if anyone else chimes in.


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

24mm is what I thought I was ordering.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

OK 24mm it is. 

I was just passing along something the CNC programmer brought up to me. Thanks for quick replies.
:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All orders shipping by 3/22/13

:thumbup:

As always, call or email with any specific questions.

What is the next project ?? 

:beer:


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would like to pre order one to please.

Mike


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> All orders shipping by 3/22/13
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Teaser pics? 

Aaron


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

seawind3000 said:


> I would like to pre order one to please.
> 
> Mike


Pre-order - please click the pic in the 1st post.

Teaser pics - forthcoming. They have the material delivered, 75% done programming CNC. I will get the guys to send a picture of the progress, its pretty awesome to watch them make these!

:beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The 1st article sample is done and passed inspection. 

They are in full swing production, I should be picking them all up on 3/20 to ship. 

You are going to like these, I promise !! And there are still a few left in this batch, please click on the picture in the 1st post to get your order in. 










:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Excited!


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Got my shipping notification last night. 

New filter's sitting on my tool box. Now to burn through 2000 more miles. With two long drives coming up in the next month, should be no problem.  

Aaron


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Got my shipping notification today, car goes in for an alignment check on Saturday, maybe they can do an oil change and toss it on if the filter arrives by then...


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

I received 2 tracking notices today, I only need ONE oil cap. I hope my order never got doubled. 

Mike


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Mike, 

Sorry about the 2 tracking #'s. Use the 2nd tracking #, discard 1st one. The first one printed out on thermal paper cuz I hit wrong printer! 

All others have shipped, check your email and spam box if you havent received tracking # yet, then call or email me and I will look it up. 

These things look pretty amazing, you guys are going to like em. You should see the pile of chips this run created !


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the fast reply 

Mike


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

Got mine today. Looks great. It really is a very cool, beautiful piece of work. Will probably change the oil sometime this week. I will report back after I have it installed. Jay


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Great, looking fwd to some install pictures.

Please use some anti-seize on the threads to help get the housing off at next oil change as well.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Got mine today as well. Looks amazing. Can't wait to do the next oil change. 

Aaron


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Got mine yesterday.

It is a beautiful piece of artwork! I wish my crusty and pitted valve covers were half as pretty. 

Jim X


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The people demand pics 

:laugh::laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> The people demand pics
> 
> :laugh::laugh::beer::beer:


Not installed yet, but can't wait.




























Aaron


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

I almost don't want to get mine dirty...


----------



## spyder-byte (Dec 24, 2012)

finally was able to get to my oil change today.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Lookin good! We have these in stock ready to ship 

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More install pics, pleeez  

We have more left in stock, who wants 1 ? 

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! * 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Done!


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Did a full oil change yesterday, drained, not sucked out. Changed the fuel filter while I was at it, so lots of time to let every last drop of oil to drain. The new oil filter cap fits great and looks great.... when you look really hard down below the airbox  The mechanic liked the metal on plastic better then plastic on plastic. 

Mike


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

I got 1 more in stock on this batch now. 

Who wants it ??! :beer::beer::beer: 

I will, of course, make more but it may need to go back to pre-order status.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What other parts do you want to see made for these cars? We are always looking for new parts :beer: 

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Now mine's been delivered, I'm not sure whether to fit it on the car or just put it on the mantelpiece in the living room. It seems such a shame to get oil on it!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

invisiblewave said:


> Now mine's been delivered, I'm not sure whether to fit it on the car or just put it on the mantelpiece in the living room. It seems such a shame to get oil on it!





Buy 1 for each !


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

More pictures please ! Take them off the coffee table and install on your engine so we all drool 

:beer::beer:

What else should we make for Phaeton ?


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm about 1,000 miles from my oil change. Might have to cut this one short.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

And another batch just arrived  

These are back in stock now


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

What else can we do for these cars ? Suggestions are welcome 

:thumbup:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> What else can we do for these cars ? Suggestions are welcome
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> www.GruvenParts.com


I personally would flipping love to see sexy billet aluminum tail light debri covers when I open my trunk. especially since the stock plastic/rubber ones completely deteriorate. They are removable from the rest of the light assembly on all four tail lights. It looks like it would be a simple task for you guys and would look amazingly luxurious. Along with being very effective at keeping water/debri out of the tail light housing area. Would you like Pics? 


Jordan.


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

License plate holder with "PHAETON" machined into it and perhaps a VW logo somewhere on it (if that is allowed)

Graham


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

YES !

Who else is interested ? What is your price point ?





EurodriverMK3 said:


> I personally would flipping love to see sexy billet aluminum tail light debri covers when I open my trunk. especially since the stock plastic/rubber ones completely deteriorate. They are removable from the rest of the light assembly on all four tail lights. It looks like it would be a simple task for you guys and would look amazingly luxurious. Along with being very effective at keeping water/debri out of the tail light housing area. Would you like Pics?
> 
> 
> Jordan.




License Plate holders : Who else is in, what is your price point ? Any particular style you are after ? Finish - black, stainless, polished aluminum ?


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> YES !
> 
> Who else is interested ? What is your price point ?
> 
> ...



Fantastic! I don't want to insult because I don't know what kind of hours go into making something like this from scratch. But I would expect to pay somewhere between 75-150 for a set. Maybe more since it is four separate pieces? I would also be interested in the Plate holder. I'm not of fan of tons of shine on the exterior so I would go with a polished/gloss black. You guys rock. Any day now I'll be finally ordering the oil housing cap.


Jordan.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please show pictures and also post if you are interested in either of these 2 new ideas. Post or email works, thanks!


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is mine after I took them off last night, as you can see - the ABS plastic frame is still strong and intact but the softer rubber(?) or plastic has dried out and cracked apart and peeled off the frame. The more I look at it the more I think how amazing it would look to have Billet Aluminum in its place. WOW..... Please pursue this part. I can get you the part number too if needed. What do you think you guys would charge for this? I might not even be able to order new ones from the dealer without the entire tail light assembly so it would really help. Thanks guys. Continue the great craftsmanship. 






















Jordan.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

GruvenParts.com said:


> What else can we do for these cars ? Suggestions are welcome



Can you knurl?

Bentleys come with many machine knurled parts. Some, like the wiper/turn stalks are a direct swap as is the mirror switch, steering column switch and flashlight or cig lighter.

The matching radio knobs are a different size than the Phaeton though..as are the seat heater control rollers. The seat control panel knobs to match the other Bentley parts are hard to come by, and the sunroof knob as well.


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Gruven, I just did a part look up from 1stvw's site and found that all 4 of the tail light trim pieces can be purchased separately for under $70. You guys really should do this fabrication! I would much rather pay $100 or more around that for a beautiful billet set from you guys. I would show them off non-stop 



Jordan


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Another part that needs an update. This part is one of the easiest pieces to break, and extremely expensive as you need to purchase the entire electronic part. I think it would give the tiptronic motion a nice solid and heavy feeling if this was aluminum, as well as last the life of the car. This is the part number for everything, but really only the magnetic holder needs updating, possibly the square bracket it sits inside before connecting to the frame itself. 3D0 713 633A. What do you guys think? 











Jordan.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that piece the reason that my shifter feels kind of wobbly?

Aaron


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

IwasHuman said:


> Is that piece the reason that my shifter feels kind of wobbly?
> 
> Aaron




I don't think so. I think it just tells the car which position you have the lever in.. it doesn't secure the shift lever itself. (and I agree that for the quality of the car it is absurd that the shift lever feels loose)


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

PowerDubs said:


> I don't think so. I think it just tells the car which position you have the lever in.. it doesn't secure the shift lever itself. (and I agree that for the quality of the car it is absurd that the shift lever feels loose)


Ahh, I see. I wonder if there is a fix for that. I've never had a car with such a loose shifter. 

I thought I remembered seeing a comment on the center console compartment latch. Any interest in that? Mine is broke right now.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The seem to be an increasing number of cars that scan an intermittent "short to ground" on the transmission lever switch. Perhaps this is related to wear in that rectangular slider component. If so, there would be a steady trickle of demand from now onwards.

Chris


----------



## anthonymck (Mar 8, 2012)

*oil fiter cover "frozen"*

dealer just called me to tell me my oil filter cover is "frozen" (and they did the last oil change) - I may need one -


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

The plastic housing covers corrode/melt and become frozen. I hope they are careful and do not apply too much torque and break the whole housing, thats mega bucks.

Yes install the metal version, and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads when installing. You will never have that issue again.

Regarding the ideas posted - please chime in if you guys are interested in either of the 2 ideas. We will need to have some OEM parts to look at. Of course whoever helps gets freebies if we make them 

:thumbup:


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

GruvenParts.com said:


> The plastic housing covers corrode/melt and become frozen. I hope they are careful and do not apply too much torque and break the whole housing, thats mega bucks.
> 
> Yes install the metal version, and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads when installing. You will never have that issue again.
> 
> ...



I need to buy the tail light covers regardless. I would gladly buy brand new ones and ship them to you in return for a set of Billet ones. I would gladly help out with promoting your company as well. Thanks for all the great work guys! 


Jordan


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

If you would not mind sending us the new tail light covers, we can take a look at them and see what we can do. Please email me directly if you can do this : [email protected]

Is there anyone else interested in the tail light covers, or the shifter piece ?


:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Bump for more Phaeton parts !


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Did my oil change this weekend. Worked out great! I forgot to take pictures since I was in shock by how difficult of a filter change this is. 

Thanks for an awesome part!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Great to hear, we are anxious to build more parts. 

Anyone having issues with the air ride suspension actuator levers? Apparently these are plastic parts that are also breaking. I would love to explore that and other opps. 

:thumbup:


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you guys have capabilities to make plastic parts? Maybe with additive machining? I noticed that the filter change on our cars is made much easier with the lower filter box removed, which is what I did. That got me thinking, that a differently designed filter box would be pretty cool to have. Something that's easier to remove. I have a design in mind, and since that's what I do for a living, I wouldn't mind building a solid model of the parts for interest. Even if you guys can't do it, I know there's at least a couple places stateside that do AM with designs submitted. Not sure how pricey it is yet. 

Basically, my thought is to make it more of an open element filter, but not by use of a cone style. I'd want a half box, that utilizes a standard filter size of a more readily available size, maybe from another popular VW application. Then you have a retainer to hold the filter in. I'd still be able to utilize the existing ducting and heat shield material. 

I suppose I could just hack a hole in the side of the original boxes, and remove the bulky bottom end, but I'd like to be able to keep the original parts, just in case. 

Let me know if there's any interest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes we can make plastic parts too. 

Please post here if others want these parts made.


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

How much?


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting. My tuck is going in for exhaust manifold gaskets since I'm afraid of shearing bolts. Once it's back out, I'll park the P and pull the intake boxes out and reverse engineer those to design something new. Is there a certain file format that you need for 3D models? I work in Catia V5, and I think the last time I had to send something to an RP we used .stl's. That way you could maybe get an idea of what the price would be, and get enough interest to make a few sets. 

Just let me know what you need.

Aaron


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Catia V5 is great, just use R17 or earlier and we can pick it up. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

GruvenParts.com said:


> Catia V5 is great, just use R17 or earlier and we can pick it up. Thanks :thumbup:


I believe I'm running R15, so we should be safe.

What method will you be using to fab the plastic parts? Additive machining, mill machining, mold creation? This will determine how I design the parts. I don't want to make something that's difficult and time consuming to machine, or something that will be impossible to pull out of a mold. 

My truck's going to have a little more downtime while I rebuild the driveline. Hopefully the month of September will run smoothly and I'll be able to whip these out. 

For all others interested, would you rather see something that incorporates a stock style filter, or a universal cone filter? I want to incorporate a velocity stack after the filter element in an effort to increase flow, so I don't see much benefit from using a cone filter, other than increased filter surface area.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In house we can machine 3,4,5 axis and lathe. External locally we laser cut and CNC bend.

Mold/Casting would probably be outside of our scope as it would require hefty tooling investment. Not to say we wouldnt if everyone wanted it.


----------



## IwasHuman (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think you'd ever generate enough interest with the Phaeton to justify heavy tooling. I had an instructor who used a rapid prototype machine to make a mold, and then poured a resin in that to create a part. That would be the cheap route.

Sounds like you'll be machining out of solid plastic blocks then? I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *


* Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *

*GruvenParts.com 4.2L V8 Intake Manifold Linkage Arms and Pivot Levers : Warranted for Life !*

Got a 4.2L V8 Audi or VW ? Then you had better check your intake manifold actuator arms Audi/VW P/N 077-198-327A (077198327A) and the corresponding Manifold Pivot Levers ! The OEM plastic versions quickly break, leaving your intake manifold rod stuck which causes poor idle, drivability, loss of power, and poor fuel mileage. This is a very common problem on the Audi/VW 4.2L V8, an otherwise great engine. The dealer will only sell you a repair kit for the linkage arms at nearly $400, and each repair kit only comes with 1 of each length linkage arm. If your vehicle has 2 broken linkage arms, you would need to buy 2 dealer repair kits (cost nearly $800)! If you need a pivot lever, you are really out of luck, as the dealer will only sell you an entire intake manifold at a cost of several thousand dollars !

Our *Billet* intake manifold arms and pivot levers are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum with the linkages containing specially machined black Delrin inserts to provide a perfect fit to the actuator balls. *These parts are warranted for life!*

Dont go to the VW/Audi dealer and pay big bucks for the new actuator kit or entire new manifold when all you need are these parts (the actuators themselves rarely fail). And DONT pay that kind of money for another set of plastic arms and levers that will break again in quick order.

Go with GruvenParts.com and NEVER WORRY ABOUT THIS AGAIN !

The billet linkage arms fit the following vehicles:

2004-2007 VW Phaeton V8
2003+ VW Touareg V8
2002-2004 Audi A6/Avant
1998-2004 Audi A6/S6 Quattro
2000+ Audi A8/S8 Quattro

Replaces OEM P/N 077198327A (077-198-327A)

The billet pivot levers fit the following vehicles :

VW Touareg 
VW Phaeton 
Audi A6, S6 
Audi A8, S8, A8L 
(and many other models - take a look at your engine and see if it is the same as this part) 

These fit the following intake manifolds (and likely many others) : 
077-133-185BK (077133185BK) 
077-133-185BD (077133185BD) 
077-133-185BN (077133185BN) 
077-133-185BG (077133185G) 
077-133-185M (077133185M) 
077-133-185AM (077133185AM) 
077-133-185BA (077133185BA) 
077-133-185AT (077133185AT) 
079-133-185AF (079133185AF) 
079-133-185AB (079133185AB) 
077198327A (Manifold Repair Kit)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Paul, any update on my parts?



Jordan


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Jordan,

Im sorry to report that engineering said the project would be very costly to produce. It would require forming dies for the sheet metal sections and rubber molding for the seals. 

I will need to send these back to you, I am sorry for that.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for this 





GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> 
> * Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New products coming soon, follow us on facebook for details and coupons! There is a great deal just posted today on there now, go check it out  Make sure to like us so you are kept up to date on all that is happening at GruvenParts.com




https://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts




:beer::beer::beer:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are in stock 

:thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New coupons have been posted on facebook, twitter, and google plus !

:thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

All parts are in stock, ready to ship !

:thumbup:




GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> 
> * Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock, ready to ship !

:thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *
> 
> * Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Cyber Monday coupon Code : Gruven*

10% off 

www.GruvenParts.com 

all day !!



:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> * Audi/VW 4.2V8 Intake Linkage Arms ! *
> 
> 
> * Audi/VW 4.2 V8 Intake Manifold Pivot Levers ! *
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet VW/Audi 4.2L V8 Oil Filter Housings ! *

* Special Pricing in Effect ! Precision Machined Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 4.2L V8 Engines !*

GruvenParts.com now has these billet aluminum oil filter housing covers for VW and Audi 4.2L V8 to replace OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B). The OEM plastic oil filter housing cover is not very durable and often strips out making it impossible to remove the oil filter. The engine flange which this cover screws into costs over $1,000 and is easily broken while trying to remove a stripped filter housing cover. We have put an end to this nonsense !

The GruvenParts billet aluminum oil filter housing cover is made from a massive chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed onto one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal. It simply doesn’t get better than this!

We also provide *USEABLE 24mm hex flats* so you can easily remove the housing with a standard 24mm socket. This could possibly make changing your oil fun again!

Fits the following vehicles :
VW Phaeton w/4.2L V8 (all years)
Audi A4/S4/Quattro/Cabrio (2002-2007) w/4.2L V8 BHF engine
Audi A6 / AllRoad (2001-2007) w/4.2L V8 BNK and BAS engines
Audi A8 (2003-2006) w/4.2L V8 BFM and BGK engines

May fit other vehicles as well, please check to see if your vehicle uses OEM part number 077-115-433B (077115433B) oil filter housing cover.

This housing uses the standard OEM filter, P/N 079-198-405A (079198405A). You can order the billet housing with or without the filter.


----------

